# Where did the sources go? I need cheap gear fast.



## swoleosis (May 1, 2019)

I need cheap shit fast. Who's got kits for a buck?


----------



## T Woods (May 1, 2019)

H-AS! They don't have GH though.


----------



## BadGas (May 1, 2019)

swoleosis said:


> I need cheap shit fast. Who's got kits for a buck?



*Sponsor forums* are still there.. You just have to look harder man.. LOL


----------



## swoleosis (May 1, 2019)

Who's gonna hook me up. I spend a lot....often.


----------



## T Woods (May 1, 2019)

H-AS. Been using gear for over 20 years. Used to think Sustanon for $9 an amp was a steal. Now I use H-AS's test 400, it's %age of propionate is slightly higher than Sustanon (12.5% vs 12%). 1 vial = 4,000mg. that's 16 amps of Sustanon, that's $144 @ $9 an amp. Give H-AS a try, they haven't disappointed me, and I'm picky. Bad Gas is a solid rep, and H-AS has solid game. I'm not a payed spokesperson, just a loyal customer.


----------



## The_northman1522 (May 1, 2019)

GNC has good stuff 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (May 1, 2019)

the_northman1522 said:


> gnc has good stuff
> 
> sent from my oneplus a6013 using tapatalk


lol!


----------



## swoleosis (May 1, 2019)

Hahaha holy shit your awesome


----------



## swoleosis (May 1, 2019)

T Woods said:


> H-AS. Been using gear for over 20 years. Used to think Sustanon for $9 an amp was a steal. Now I use H-AS's test 400, it's %age of propionate is slightly higher than Sustanon (12.5% vs 12%). 1 vial = 4,000mg. that's 16 amps of Sustanon, that's $144 @ $9 an amp. Give H-AS a try, they haven't disappointed me, and I'm picky. Bad Gas is a solid rep, and H-AS has solid game. I'm not a payed spokesperson, just a loyal customer.



My boy ordered from them took months to get the packs


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 1, 2019)

You used to order from monster quite often a while back.  Anything I can help you with bro?   Shoot me a message if needed.


----------



## swoleosis (May 2, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> You used to order from monster quite often a while back.  Anything I can help you with bro?   Shoot me a message if needed.



You guys are great and have great products and that free kit sale you guys had took me on vacation but I'm looking for cheap stuff for resale.


----------



## T Woods (May 2, 2019)

swoleosis said:


> My boy ordered from them took months to get the packs


Never had that issue with H-AS. Order timing is key though, I wouldn't order international any time in November or December. Did that once from a different sponsor and it took months because of the holidays. H-AS has always been surprisingly quick.


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 2, 2019)

swoleosis said:


> You guys are great and have great products and that free kit sale you guys had took me on vacation but I'm looking for cheap stuff for resale.


Let's talk bro.   See if we can work something out.  Can't promise anything but I can try.


----------



## kmason80 (Oct 10, 2019)

is H-as a local  supplier? Last shit i got was seized at customs and i was served with a letter from the DEA.


----------



## samgraves82 (Oct 24, 2019)

kmason80 said:


> is H-as a local  supplier? Last shit i got was seized at customs and i was served with a letter from the DEA.


Yes we are local too

PM me for a list and to order h-as.pharma@tutamail


----------



## charlesmoore (Nov 24, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]I?d like to hear more from people who buy from proven peptides. I?ve used them in the past and have had decent results.[/FONT]


----------



## REHH (Nov 24, 2019)

charlesmoore said:


> I?d like to hear more from people who buy from proven peptides. I?ve used them in the past and have had decent results.




Never heard of them myself but the sarms-peptides shop in the bottom of my signatures is great peptide source


----------



## charlesmoore (Nov 26, 2019)

REHH said:


> Never heard of them myself but the sarms-peptides shop in the bottom of my signatures is great peptide source



Surprised 

Tons of great reviews on Reddit.


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 26, 2019)

Check the sub forums for sources, there are too many to list 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlesmoore (Nov 30, 2019)

Can you please paste link here?


HFO3 said:


> Check the sub forums for sources, there are too many to list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcushion (Dec 1, 2019)

charlesmoore said:


> Can you please paste link here?



www.basicstero.ws 
That will take you to the official Pharmacom Labs store. It will be the best gear you have ever run.


----------



## samgraves82 (Dec 2, 2019)

The_northman1522 said:


> GNC has good stuff
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk




Haha


----------



## charlesmoore (Dec 6, 2019)

swoleosis said:


> I need cheap shit fast. Who's got kits for a buck?


Proven peptides has been my go to source...


----------



## CoolioFoolio (Dec 23, 2019)

Honestly i wouldnt shop anywhere other than xxxxxxxx

I have ordered from them 10 times and every time they go above and beyond with the customer service and I receive my products with in 2 weeks of when its processed. 
It is always is discreet packaging and always comes perfect. They have a lot of pharmacies to pick from and again I cant stress enough how helpful customer service is. They also always make things right and put your mind at ease if their is some unforseen hold up!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 23, 2019)

^^^no posting linke to non sponsors.


----------



## ROID (Dec 26, 2019)

H-AS  not around anymore ?


----------



## samgraves82 (Dec 26, 2019)

ROID said:


> H-AS  not around anymore ?


Nope. Went private


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 27, 2019)

ATTN: any sources that are no longer sponsors on IMF or ASF...buyer beware....  you have no recourse on open boards if things go awry.


----------



## samgraves82 (Dec 27, 2019)

HFO3 said:


> ATTN: any sources that are no longer sponsors on IMF or ASF...buyer beware....  you have no recourse on open boards if things go awry.


Bump this


----------



## KLB215 (Feb 27, 2020)

Bad gass


----------

